
Microsoft paying Nokia $1 billion to use WP7? Cheap at twice the price - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/03/microsoft-paying-nokia-1-billion-to-use-wp7-cheap-at-twice-the-price.ars
======
zoowar
Microsoft, feel free to send a hefty bribe my way and I'll start using
Windows.

